# How can I stop my cat from entering next door & spraying



## flik (Apr 1, 2008)

My neighbor came over today to say that our cat has been getting into their house through the cat flap or through open windows & eating their cats biscuits (they have 2, one male & one female) & is now spraying, causing damage.It has been going on for a month or so apparently.
Our cat (Jasper) is approx 8 years old & we have two other female cats (all well natured together)Jasper has been neutered. We do have a very aggressive cat very close next door at our other neighbors & I am wondering if this is why our cats behavior has changed.Jasper does not spray in our house tho.All very strange. I have suggested that the neighbor with the problem shuts her cat flap from now on & windows when she goes out but is there anything I can do to help my cat from spraying over there.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi FlikAre you sure it's your cat thats spaying?But think your neighbor can help by doing what you've already suggested-closing down her flap


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I would say its more the neighbours problem than yours? Or maybe I'm just mean 

When my moggie kept pooing in a neighbours yard, I put a litter tray in mine and bought them some spray etc to try and keep her away. Did the trick in the end, but its difficult to control outdoor kitties.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

You could ask him nicely? It's got to be difficult, I'd try to keep my cat in for a couple of days and see if the neighbour is still having problems (without letting the neighbour know I was keeping my cat in) incase it's not your cat but the other one. I don't have a cat flap but have to 'manually' let any of my cats in and out but I'd assume if I did have one then I'd have visitors inviting themselves in unwanted and any problems that entailed. Good luck.


----------



## l0v3child (Mar 2, 2009)

I have just been accused of exactly the same thing!! Apparantly my 6mnth old female kitten has been jumping into next door...through her kitchen window, and spraying up her walls and eating her food. She is booked into be neutered next week as it goes, as shes only just turned 6months, so hoping if it is my cat this will resolve it anyway. But i find it HIGHLY unlikely that its my cat. She cant jump that high yet for starters, and always eats her own food... i dont know. But my neighbour needs to get a cat flap and keep her window shut!! 
Might try the above suggestion of keeping my cat in for a couple of days...or tell my neighbour to trap the offending cat next time and see if it is mine!


----------

